# Are there any universal android displays?



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

There have come onto the market a number of universal android auto displays, such as this one: Carplay4All a Universal Wireless Carplay and Adroid Auto Display for a

What I'm wondering though is if there are any universal android displays? (i.e. not merely android auto).

Now you might say, that's just a tablet, right? But a tablet has a battery, which is abused by the on off lifecycle of a car, the tablet's screen stays on because of that battery, whereas one would want it to shut off the minute you exit the car, the tablet has side mounted controls, which are not particularly convenient in a car, and the made-for-purpose unit has mountings designed to help you mount it in a car.

So is there anything like that on the market?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

xpusostomos said:


> There have come onto the market a number of universal android auto displays, such as this one: Carplay4All a Universal Wireless Carplay and Adroid Auto Display for a
> 
> What I'm wondering though is if there are any universal android displays? (i.e. not merely android auto).
> 
> ...


Yes - anything from iWatch size screens up to 27" 4K screen modules can be purchased from the internet if you have the know how to mount one and integrate the power supply.





China LCD Display Manufacturer for TFT,OLED,e-Paper,Character,Graphic LCD Module


EastRising-China Manufacturer for TFT LCD Module Display,Graphic LCD Module Display,Character LCD Module Display,OLED Module Display,e-Paper e-Ink Display




www.buydisplay.com


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

daloudin said:


> Yes - anything from iWatch size screens up to 27" 4K screen modules can be purchased from the internet if you have the know how to mount one and integrate the power supply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errm, I don't want just a screen with a power supply. It's got to be an android device, with all that entails including CPU, sound processing etc etc.


----------



## SSinstaller (May 19, 2021)

You're describing every chinese tablet radio you can buy on amazon.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

SSinstaller said:


> You're describing every chinese tablet radio you can buy on amazon.


What is a "tablet radio"? Actual car radios need a DIN slot.


----------



## xpusostomos (3 mo ago)

I think to answer my own question, one can buy a Raspberry pie, buy an enclosure for it that looks a bit like the devices I mentioned, then install Android or openauto, or openautopro or various things on it.


----------

